# Dragjet AFX size T-jet Camaro



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Hi Slotheads!
Here's some pics of a Chris Rolph Camaro that he casted for Tjets. That AFX size looks great on a super stock Tjet chassis IMO. Tires dont hang out at 1 5/16" width. I'd like to see more screw posted bods of this type. I Painted it with Krylon Short Cuts Bonnet Blue, did the graphics out of vinyl, then shot some Crystal clear on it. Maybe we can get these casters to make more bods of this nature! Hope Y'all like it.

Circle Track DAC


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Nicely done DAC, now send it too dave.. send it too dave, you are getting sleepy....


Coach


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi Circle Track,

I agree here is a picture of one of BRP's discontinued Camaro. Tom cast his with two front body posts so you had the option of where you wanted the guide pin. I built this for my son Charles it is a JL chassis with a 19t super II crown gear and when he was 6 he could keep this one on the track quite well. Unfortunatley most of the big named racing orgs limited the body with to under 1 5/16 so you can not race these wide TJET bodies  I ahve been wanting to shrink this one for a long time though 










Roger Corrie
Virginia Becah, VA


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Hi guys
Coach, ya made me sleepy-dont take much at my age! When I got sleepy tho yer addy got misplaced and I doubt that my memory will recollect it. Thanks for the comp, man.
Roger-we are so darn remote here that the rules big orgs have just dont really fit our agenda anyway. This bod is less than 1 5/16" wide tho. My tires are out to that width and they just hang out of the bod slightly. Seems like the big outfits cater to more "sports car" oriented bods, and I imagine those little narrow bods with the wheels hangin way out there have superior handling. This car obviosly doesnt fit into rules of the majority. Our club is all stock cars and predominately dirt cars. To get stock car bods to set as low as some of the sporty cars requires more grinding on the arm plate than they allow, but we look at it like that doesnt cost any money so why not! We allow TO gears and mean green style arms also. I see your point that there probably wouldn't be enuff demand for bods of this nature tho. I do remember a couple of other HT guys saying things like "more AFX bodies, please" and if that was to happen I will put screwposts in some of them! Nice job on that Bowman/Allison Camaro, man. Bet your boy enjoys the heck out of it.

Circle Track DAC


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

AFX size rules!I will continue my quest until all roller skate non realistic looking cars have been destroyed,and yes everyone,I am a lunatic,therefore I cater to the lunatic fringe,such as DAC and his slot car mercenaries.I am Chris Rolph aka.."Dragjet"aka "Southern slot syndicate" aka "The Damned P.s.This message has been edited for language,and slot car violence.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Not to ruin Chris rep but he is also a darn nice guy too!


Roger Corrie


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Dang it Roger,I was trying to be all cool and stuff!I guess the snoopy avatar gave me away! lol!
Chris


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

To be cool ie Joe Cool, Snoopy need his shades 

Roger Corrie


----------

